# Golden Art Festival Saturday Jacksonville Fl



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope this is a huge success! I'd love to attend a golden art show fundraiser, though the wallet would definitely be empty when I left. Please give us an update when you can. I sure wish I could hop a plane and attend, but already have a commitment.


----------

